# union: stronger is out!



## jae

Stronger | Coming October 31 | Red Bull TV

hype! didn't watch yet.


----------



## a_human

Kinda bummed that it came out 9am Monday my local time because watching shred flicks on the job doesn't really fly with my bo$$ haha

Current personal issues aside I'm excited to see this, should have tonnes of great footage and less getting shutdown by Russian military, existential musings on a yacht, etc etc...


----------



## jae

dem pillows! this movie was 1 big capita mercury commercial to me, even though it's supposed to be for union. loved it.


----------



## robotfood99

I love that it opens with the best segment - Kazu feat. Gigi. And not a sail boat in sight even during Trice's segment. Phew!


----------



## Motogp990

jae said:


> dem pillows! this movie was 1 big capita mercury commercial to me, even though it's supposed to be for union. loved it.


I think they may have some type of business association. 

Last season at Whistler's demo days, the union and Capita tent were together and you could only demo one or the other together. 

So if you wanted to demo a union binding, you had to mount them on one of their Capita boards and if you wanted to demo a capita board, you had to use their union bindings.


----------



## UVMboarder

Thats because they are the same company.... C3


----------



## jae

yep, c3, capita, union and coal


----------



## WasabiCanuck

Fuck sailboats and fuck the Russian Army!


----------



## jae

funny thing is, I wish the movie had some talking. only voices heard was T'Mos at the end. while the 4th phase was nothing but talking in a boring narrative.


----------



## UVMboarder

At least it had a solid 40 minutes of riding


----------



## linvillegorge

Motogp990 said:


> I think they may have some type of business association.
> 
> Last season at Whistler's demo days, the union and Capita tent were together and you could only demo one or the other together.
> 
> So if you wanted to demo a union binding, you had to mount them on one of their Capita boards and if you wanted to demo a capita board, you had to use their union bindings.


That's weak. Love me some Capita but never been big on Union.


----------



## GDimac

Really excited to see this, this roster is so stacked. My local shop owner/friend showed me Kazu's part, which was pretty dope. Can't wait to see Torstein's much hyped part (he had the ender too, no?) and Gigi's, which he said was a sick part as well.

On a related note, watched Bode Merrill's full part yesterday from his own movie, Reckless Abandon. Was gonna post on here soon. A MUST see, if haven't seen already. A monster of a part, Bode Merrill is an animal just ripping everything in sight. Crazy.


----------



## Horhey Gonzalas

a_human said:


> Kinda bummed that it came out 9am Monday my local time because watching shred flicks on the job doesn't really fly with my bo$$ haha
> 
> Current personal issues aside I'm excited to see this, should have tonnes of great footage and less getting shutdown by Russian military, existential musings on a yacht, etc etc...



Don't worry man. The movie will live online forever, and in 2 weeks there will be a free download link where you can grab whatever resolution you want.


----------



## Horhey Gonzalas

jae said:


> dem pillows! this movie was 1 big capita mercury commercial to me, even though it's supposed to be for union. loved it.


Funny, but less than 1/2 the people in the movie ride for Capita.


----------



## Horhey Gonzalas

Motogp990 said:


> I think they may have some type of business association.
> 
> Last season at Whistler's demo days, the union and Capita tent were together and you could only demo one or the other together.
> 
> So if you wanted to demo a union binding, you had to mount them on one of their Capita boards and if you wanted to demo a capita board, you had to use their union bindings.


Same distributor in Canada. They do that so you get a good experience riding a Capita, and vice versa. New gear on new gear.


----------



## Horhey Gonzalas

Glad you guys like the movie. It was a big endeavor for us.


----------



## linvillegorge

Horhey Gonzalas said:


> Same distributor in Canada. They do that so you get a good experience riding a Capita, and vice versa. New gear on new gear.


LOL! Bullshit. They do that to force you to demo both board and binding that they sell. I absolutely understand encouraging someone to demo both. Hell, I'm a sales guy. That's just smart and honestly, thats the same line I'd use to try to get you on both. But to require it? GTFO of here with that.


----------



## Horhey Gonzalas

linvillegorge said:


> LOL! Bullshit. They do that to force you to demo both board and binding that they sell. I absolutely understand encouraging someone to demo both. Hell, I'm a sales guy. That's just smart and honestly, thats the same line I'd use to try to get you on both. But to require it? GTFO of here with that.


They are an independent company, and I doubt they were "forcing" anybody to do anything. Why does everything have to be so dramatic in here?

Jesus.


----------



## linvillegorge

Motogp990 said:


> I think they may have some type of business association.
> *
> Last season at Whistler's demo days, the union and Capita tent were together and you could only demo one or the other together.
> 
> So if you wanted to demo a union binding, you had to mount them on one of their Capita boards and if you wanted to demo a capita board, you had to use their union bindings.*





Horhey Gonzalas said:


> They are an independent company, and I doubt they were "forcing" anybody to do anything. Why does everything have to be so dramatic in here?
> 
> Jesus.


Read what he wrote.

No one is being dramatic. The "issue" (if you even want to call it an issue as it was pretty much just me saying that it was weak and that was it) was over and done with until you came in with your weak excuse as to why they were doing that and then when called out on your weak excuse, you immediately abandoned that line and fell back on the good old argument that since they're a private company they can do what they won't but hey, they probably weren't doing that anyway argument.

It's not a big deal. Yeah, it's their shit, they can run their demo however they want. But, like I said before and left it at that, that shit's weak.


----------



## Horhey Gonzalas

linvillegorge said:


> Read what he wrote.
> 
> No one is being dramatic. The "issue" (if you even want to call it an issue as it was pretty much just me saying that it was weak and that was it) was over and done with until you came in with your weak excuse as to why they were doing that and then when called out on your weak excuse, you immediately abandoned that line and fell back on the good old argument that since they're a private company they can do what they won't but hey, they probably weren't doing that anyway argument.
> 
> It's not a big deal. Yeah, it's their shit, they can run their demo however they want. But, like I said before and left it at that, that shit's weak.
> 
> https://youtu.be/phe2_kP9dvI


Alright, I'm done. Whatever I say is just going to be picked apart. Have a good day.


----------



## Motogp990

Horhey Gonzalas said:


> Same distributor in Canada. They do that so you get a good experience riding a Capita, and vice versa. New gear on new gear.


All good, however I would have liked to try the board and binding separately as I can use my current gear as a control. Trying both new board and bindings at once, makes it difficult to pinpoint any preferences or dislikes when both are new to me.


----------



## linvillegorge

*D*



Motogp990 said:


> All good, however I would have liked to try the board and binding separately as I can use my current gear as a control. Trying both new board and bindings at once, makes it difficult to pinpoint any preferences or dislikes when both are new to me.


Valid point.


----------



## ekb18c

Cross selling, companies do it. Not a big deal. They all are under the same umbrella.

I'm guessing a lot of the union riders are capita riders also.


----------



## jae

Horhey Gonzalas said:


> Funny, but less than 1/2 the people in the movie ride for Capita.


I know, but when you've been eyeing a board for so long, it's all you see!


----------



## jae

ekb18c said:


> Cross selling, companies do it. Not a big deal. They all are under the same umbrella.
> 
> I'm guessing a lot of the union riders are capita riders also.


yeah, a lot of them are, about(can be wrong, counting off the top of my head) 6/11 counting jess kimura in stronger.


----------



## linvillegorge

ekb18c said:


> Cross selling, companies do it. Not a big deal. They all are under the same umbrella.


Yep. Just as a career sales and marketing guy who knows the game, I absolutely despise strongarm sales tactics. Nothing a salesman can do outside of straight baldface lying turns me off quicker.

Like I said earlier, suggesting or recommending that someone demos the board and binding together, cool. I respect that. That's a salesman doing his job. Requiring it and not allowing someone to demo one or the other if they so choose? Strongarm bullshit and they're likely unknowingly turning off a lot of customers who wouldn't be as vocal of their opposition to that tactic as I would be. Well, actually I wouldn't be vocal, I'd just say "Cool" and walk off, but I think they'd get the message pretty clearly that I wasn't willing to demo both.


----------



## ekb18c

linvillegorge said:


> Yep. Just as a career sales and marketing guy who knows the game, I absolutely despise strongarm sales tactics. Nothing a salesman can do outside of straight baldface lying turns me off quicker.
> 
> Like I said earlier, suggesting or recommending that someone demos the board and binding together, cool. I respect that. That's a salesman doing his job. Requiring it and not allowing someone to demo one or the other if they so choose? Strongarm bullshit and they're likely unknowingly turning off a lot of customers who wouldn't be as vocal of their opposition to that tactic as I would be. Well, actually I wouldn't be vocal, I'd just say "Cool" and walk off, but I think they'd get the message pretty clearly that I wasn't willing to demo both.


Yeah I would just walk away too if i was there, and say well Union and Capita just lost a customer since you won't let me try X by itself. At the end of the day plenty of boards and bindings out there!

In regulated companies, it's forbidden to cross sell products. (Conflict of interests)


----------



## linvillegorge

There's usually ways around most of those regulations. I used to work with a sales agency repping numerous brands and played that game, now I work direct with a company so I don't have to worry about it. There's plusses and minuses to both.


----------



## Argo

Horhey Gonzalas said:


> Glad you guys like the movie. It was a big endeavor for us.


Good show. That pow in the early shots is amazing. :grin:

Advice for the future, try not to go on the internet and talk about something with a heavy bias if you're just going to get your feelings hurt. Kleckner frequently pops in and does this very well, he is going to have a bias obviously but he could care less about arguing or getting upset about anything jokers like us say.


----------



## linvillegorge

Argo said:


> Good show. That pow in the early shots is amazing. :grin:
> 
> Advice for the future, try not to go on the internet and talk about something with a heavy bias if you're just going to get your feelings hurt. Kleckner frequently pops in and does this very well, he is going to have a bias obviously but he could care less about arguing or getting upset about anything jokers like us say.


This.

I keep an eye on the forums within my industry, but I don't participate at all.

I don't mean to come across as a dick, but like I said, I dislike strongarm sales tactics and I really dislike bullshit excuses to try to justify them.

Just take it as constructive criticism. Wanna keep doing it? Fine, that's within your right to do so, but do realize you're probably pissing some people off which is kinda the opposite of the point of having demo days.


----------



## ekb18c

Argo said:


> Good show. That pow in the early shots is amazing. :grin:
> 
> Advice for the future, try not to go on the internet and talk about something with a heavy bias if you're just going to get your feelings hurt. Kleckner frequently pops in and does this very well, he is going to have a bias obviously but he could care less about arguing or getting upset about anything jokers like us say.


Who are you calling a joker? I'M BATMAN DAMMIT..

edit: It was a really good film. I enjoyed it a lot. Thank you.


----------



## Snow Hound

Horhey Gonzalas said:


> Glad you guys like the movie. It was a big endeavor for us.


It seems that this little nugget was completely ignored?

We need to add to our collection of industry guys - the insight that they are able to provide is invaluable.

Needless to say you'll need skin thick enough to deal with internet bluntness, banter and bullshit but if you really are part of Capita Horhey, I for one hope you stick around. I'm sure it would benefit both sides.


----------



## F1EA

So... is it worth buying?
(the Union vid)


----------



## a_human

F1EA said:


> So... is it worth buying?
> (the Union vid)


It's up here for free man! What a time to be alive

Stronger | Giving the World A Little Extra Color | Red Bull TV


----------



## F1EA

a_human said:


> It's up here for free man! What a time to be alive
> 
> Stronger | Giving the World A Little Extra Color | Red Bull TV


hahahaha
Oh I thought...

Ah well. Life is good.


----------



## F1EA

Daaaaamn
Really good. Loved it. Some big heavy hitter crew they got at Union... and super photography. Awesome.


Although I must admit... at one point I was almost expecting a monologue from Kazu. The dreads.... the koi on his board... where he finds motivation... his soul and the waving of autumn leaves and winter winds........

But nope. None o that. Phew. That was close


----------



## a_human

linvillegorge said:


> LOL! Bullshit. They do that to force you to demo both board and binding that they sell. I absolutely understand encouraging someone to demo both. Hell, I'm a sales guy. That's just smart and honestly, thats the same line I'd use to try to get you on both. But to require it? GTFO of here with that.


Totally agree, any kind of marketing tactic that "requires" you to do something is horseshit

I think what Horhey is getting at is that it's not a policy of Union or Capita to have their demos run like that, so it's not a fair reflection on the brand. If a demo is run by the distribution company's employees and not actual Union/Capita employees then the distributor can basically run the tent however they like on the day. Those guys probably thought they came up with a brilliant idea by only allowing the cross platform thing, probably trying to 1up the Burton tent who's out there mounting their proprietary bindings to their proprietary boards all day long. Whatever they choose to do is independent though and that's what Horhey's sayin (just my take from it)

I'm with Snow Hound, it's cool to see industry guys on here and I hope he sticks around

Anyway I thought the movie was great. Loved not just the riding but the way it was shot and the whole deal. Wasn't heaps big on a couple of the tracks but that's okay. Will definitely watch again

For some reason I find this bump jump to front board really satisfying to watch:
https://www.instagram.com/p/BMSEdJeB4se/


----------



## a_human

F1EA said:


> Daaaaamn
> Really good. Loved it. Some big heavy hitter crew they got at Union... and super photography. Awesome.
> 
> 
> Although I must admit... at one point I was almost expecting a monologue from Kazu. The dreads.... the koi on his board... where he finds motivation... his soul and the waving of autumn leaves and winter winds........
> 
> But nope. None o that. Phew. That was close


Hahaha. I bet you braced yourself to hear his personal thoughts on the hydrological cycle


----------



## linvillegorge

a_human said:


> Totally agree, any kind of marketing tactic that "requires" you to do something is horseshit
> 
> I think what Horhey is getting at is that it's not a policy of Union or Capita to have their demos run like that, so it's not a fair reflection on the brand. If a demo is run by the distribution company's employees and not actual Union/Capita employees then the distributor can basically run the tent however they like on the day. Those guys probably thought they came up with a brilliant idea by only allowing the cross platform thing, probably trying to 1up the Burton tent who's out there mounting their proprietary bindings to their proprietary boards all day long. Whatever they choose to do is independent though and that's what Horhey's sayin (just my take from it)
> 
> I'm with Snow Hound, it's cool to see industry guys on here and I hope he sticks around
> 
> Anyway I thought the movie was great. Loved not just the riding but the way it was shot and the whole deal. Wasn't heaps big on a couple of the tracks but that's okay. Will definitely watch again
> 
> For some reason I find this bump jump to front board really satisfying to watch:
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BMSEdJeB4se/


Very fair. 

When I typed that initial reply, I didn't pick up on the fact that he was with C3/Capita/Union/whoever. It's quite possible some of their demo reps were getting a little more rigid with the board/binding pairing during the demos than they would like to see. In that case, it's nice to be able to find out about it and let the field team know to ease up a tad. A LOT of demo crews have a very bro brah bullshit vibe to them that once you're past the age of 25 or so just kind of loses it's appeal.


----------



## F1EA

a_human said:


> Hahaha. I bet you braced yourself to hear his personal thoughts on the hydrological cycle


Soon as I saw the slow-mo close up on the dreadlocks.... aw shit this guy's gonna talk about how his soul was cleansed by jah and fairy pow ghost spirits of the night........... But instead, they showed that meaaaaan method and the snowboarding world rejoiced.


----------



## linvillegorge

a_human said:


> Hahaha. I bet you braced yourself to hear his personal thoughts on the hydrological cycle


----------



## GDimac

F1EA said:


> Daaaaamn
> Really good. Loved it. Some big heavy hitter crew they got at Union... and super photography. Awesome.
> 
> 
> Although I must admit... at one point I was almost expecting a monologue from Kazu. The dreads.... the koi on his board... where he finds motivation... his soul and the waving of autumn leaves and winter winds........
> 
> But nope. None o that. Phew. That was close


LOL. I don't mind those moments tbh. I enjoy the introspective little bits, but T-Rice def needs to work on his delivery. It doesn't come off natural at all, even for ppl like me.

Ya, the Union movie was stacked. That Torstein ender was crazy (BS 10 over that insane gap, WTF!) but think Kazu's and Gigi's parts were my personal faves still.


----------



## jae

so stacked. favorite parts were kazu, scott stevens 2nd part, t.rice, torstein. everyone else was fucking crazy also.


anto @26:06 wtf was that?!

t.rice rides so damn fast and aggressive.


----------



## UNION_INHOUSE

*Thanks Dudes!*

Alright, I'm finally back. I lost the previous account because of the password update deal. I had an old nonexistent email address associated with the old "union_inhouse" acct. It's gone.

Anyways, thanks a ton guys. Glad you are stoked on the movie. We learned a lot and who knows, maybe we'll make another one some day. 

I'm excited for you guys to see the new bindings we have coming out for the upcoming sales season as well. Tons of new stuff. 

Pray for snow!

-George


----------



## Argo

Im guessing a mod like @Donutz could merge the old account with this new one, if it matters....


----------



## chomps1211

Insane stuff!! Awesome flic!

The skate ramp stuff blew my mind. Had no idea you could ride a snowboard like that! (...not that I ever could!) :laugh: That was amazing to watch. And Im generally not a huge fan of the Jib & Rail stuff myself! My preferences lean towards all that big mountain POW footage. But this movie had a great balance of both!!

Well done Union! :grin:


----------



## UNION_INHOUSE

a_human said:


> I'm with Snow Hound, it's cool to see industry guys on here and I hope he sticks around
> 
> /[/url]


Haha, ha for sure won't be coming back.


----------



## linvillegorge




----------



## Argo

UNION_INHOUSE said:


> Haha, ha for sure won't be coming back.


Did someone put the hammer down or can he just not handle the internet? Lol :nerd::grin:


----------



## Snow Hound

UNION_INHOUSE said:


> Haha, ha for sure won't be coming back.


Isn't Horhey Spanish for George?

Anyway rad movie. Maybe Trav was riding so angry because he suddenly realised that Stronger was gonna shit all over The 4th Chin Stroke?

Loved SS repping the mongo push - realise wasn't his intention but it was sweet anyhow. 

Banging Method Man + some ridiculous riding to open, it doesn't get much better.


----------



## F1EA

That's it. I quit them interwebz.


----------



## UNION_INHOUSE

Argo said:


> Did someone put the hammer down or can he just not handle the internet? Lol :nerd::grin:


I guess he doesn't like spending his precious time debating on a snowboard forum. He will be missed. :deadhorse:


----------



## linvillegorge

Probably too busy concocting new and innovative marketing tactics to piss people off. 

Flick was banger by the way. Well done.


----------



## linvillegorge

By the way...


----------



## Argo

UNION_INHOUSE said:


> Alright, I'm finally back. I lost the previous account because of the password update deal. I had an old nonexistent email address associated with the old "union_inhouse" acct. It's gone.
> 
> Anyways, thanks a ton guys. Glad you are stoked on the movie. We learned a lot and who knows, maybe we'll make another one some day.
> 
> I'm excited for you guys to see the new bindings we have coming out for the upcoming sales season as well. Tons of new stuff.
> 
> Pray for snow!
> 
> -George


I love how you guys went all out with good quality and riders then put it up for free. I have watched it a couple times now.


----------



## freshy

Yeah great vid, I'm with Chomps; it was a great mix of pow and urban although I wish there was even crazier city riding.

Scott Stevens blew me away though, you don't see that kind of use of a board the way it was not intended stuff too much in snowboarding. Kind of reminded me of Daewon Song.
Huge airs and crazy rails are cool and all but I appreciate the outside of the box approach way more. The swivel thing, mini ramp and doing kickflips on a snowboard was so entertaining.

I think that just made SS my new favorite rider.


----------

